# Fun With Magnets



## xman_charl (Oct 9, 2016)

some use of hd magnets....enjoy






















Charl


----------



## amsoilman (Oct 16, 2016)

I like magnets for a lot of things


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 16, 2016)

In picture #3 you have endmills on magnets. Don't they become bushy with swarf when you use them? I would think they would look like the bald man toy that you move metal filings around on to give him hair and a beard.


----------



## kvt (Oct 16, 2016)

Started taking the magnets out of hard drives, and using them around work,   Next thing I know everyone is coming over and taking them to the point I have not magnets left.   The next ones I pull out will be hidden so they can't find them.   Also use them all over the house.   Some of the little ones at are really strong.   But find some of the oold hard drives with the really big strong magnets and they are great.


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 16, 2016)

There was a website "Magnet Nerd" that had a lot of info on rare earth magnets. He also had pictures of his fingers from getting smashed between two 2" cubed magnets.  He was carrying one and another jumped about 18" to the other and caught his fingers in between. They looked like they were laid on an anvil and hit with a hammer


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 16, 2016)

they are strong now...going to come in handy on time machines ;-)


----------



## xman_charl (Oct 16, 2016)

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16592

a box of them there magnets $4.00....just a few $$








Use them for chip clean up, welding positing, holding. Not for any cutters,  tools.


Charl


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 17, 2016)

How about practical uses, two examples to ponder.

No tether, never tangled chuck key storage, 








Second a mount anywhere torch stand ....










Stupid handy stuff ,  Drive magnets are powerful, the big ones are in the older drives, 5GD and up


----------

